# Wall hydrant I.d.



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey guys!

Does anyone recognize this hydrant?

Thanks for any help!
Evan


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Zurn?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Woodford.


----------



## ItalStal (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks like a butchered JAY R SMITH.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like junk to me. Replace it.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I'd say it's not woodford, unless somebody replaced the screws with something else


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

Definitely been rigged, looks like old smith plate behind packing nut can see gap where original faucet would protrude. I would rip out and start over...More headache looking to find parts...


----------

